# Initial impressions of ContourHD camera



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Good, practical review. I'll be interested in seeing some sample vids.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

First unedited clip. Youtube really kills the bit-rate on these movies... I might try vimeo instead....

YouTube - Natalie and Slez Whodunnit tree jump at Snowbird


----------



## boarder27 (Sep 9, 2010)

I found that the goggle mount got a little bit shaky on me. I might try the adhesive one to get it to sit still a little bit more.


----------



## vrecksler (Apr 18, 2010)

boarder27 said:


> I found that the goggle mount got a little bit shaky on me. I might try the adhesive one to get it to sit still a little bit more.


Agreed. Even if you have your goggle strap super tight, any drop or landing causes the camera to jiggle a bit and the video looks shaky. As a compromise, I use some velcro on the side of the helmet when I want to mount it on the side and that seems to work well.


----------

